# jello shots



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is a way to make jello shots glow in the dark.????????

No one can make you do anything you don't want to do, right?


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Antifreeze will do it.

How ever this I would not really do for the obvious reasons.

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Use tonic water. Should taste good with gin or vodka - Heck, just forget the jello...

Joel

If life loves a tragedy, what does death love?


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Antifreeze will do it.

::Snort:: Try using Hypnotiq! It looks cool in general, mix it with some coconut rum and some sprite, I call it my Spry-Tiki! YUM YUM



Send..more..brains


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

My sister makes jello shots all the time, but doesn't have a clue about making them glow! Good luck.

littlespook

chele belly


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Make it with bottled water with some quinine, rather than the tapwater you normally would.

This page explains it:
http://www.chm.bris.ac.uk/webprojects2002/jeffrey/interesting.htm

A couple years ago, I had a link for a place that sold several types of bottled water that would glow different colors under UV. I think the site I heard about it was talking about doing a mad scientist thing. It was way cool, so my browser lost it.

I want a hearse.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Break open a glow stick. Dunno how safe that is though... 









My Halloween Galleries


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Tonic water needs to be under a uv light. The powdered stuff doesnt work as well. it glows purple. Absynth glows, if u dont live in the states.

Michael Ball

I'm a little bit off the chain, call me insane, but the fact remains 
That I'm a psycho
Better get it through your brain, when you say my name, never say it in vain
Cause I'm a psycho

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

_Hi, I've got some absinthe it doesn't glow, I think its just the effect it has on your brain_

Annea


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

If you add enough vodka to the jello shot,,, you don;t care weather it glows or not
That probably didn't help you any. Sorry.


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

A word of caution for our young friend, crazymjb, absinthe also is toxic and will terminate brain cells over time! 

As far as making jell-o shots glow, the best I can do is give you a recipe for a martini called "Antifreeze," which really does look like antifreeze fluid:

Antifreeze martini:
Vodka, Blue Caracao Liqueur, Midori, Pineapple juice
Ratios: 6:2:2:1

I am guessing the Blue Caracao Liqueur is the ingredient that produces the glowing look to the antifreeze drink.

Also, while I am at it, here's another quick martini recipe:
Halloween Martini:
Vodka, TGIF's Orange Dream
Ratios: 2:1

*Beth Ryan
[email protected]
Yahoo ID: bethofdeathstl
MSN Messenger ID: [email protected]*


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

gramma, I tried making jello glow by using tonic water in the recipe. This was from a thread I was following over on IScare.com. I found out one thing. I did not like the taste of the jello with tonic water in it. Yucky. I didn't try it yet with alcohol and probably won't since that would be a waste. hee. I did wonder, however, if I had used lime or lemon jello (something very light colored) if that would work. I don't remember what color (flavor?) I used but it was a darker one.

I like that Anitfreeze drink recipe tho. Anyone know if they are making plastic martini glasses, like the champagne ones you get at the party supply store?

HHH


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Anyone know if they are making plastic martini glasses, like the champagne ones you get at the party supply store?

I've seen the champagne ones at supply stores. Maybe try Micheal's or a wedding shop or sometimes I think that Walmart has them..maybe even Target too?!.



Send..more..brains


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

You can find Martini glasses at Walmart and Party City!!!
I also bought a set at Mac's Craft store.
Last year I bought alot of different kinds of plastic party glasses.
Skeleton cups,skeleton goblets,skeleton shot glasses, martini glasses.
I saw them all this year at all of those stores. Good Luck
Iam going to make a jello shot using my brain mold.A giant brain shot!!
Last year we made jello shots and they were a hit!!


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Its probably why its illegal here. Hey, it glew(if thats even a word) in Eurotrip, and we all know movies never lie.LOL. Glowsticks are non toxic, just have the jello shots in range of a UV light. Then experiment.

Michael Ball

I'm a little bit off the chain, call me insane, but the fact remains 
That I'm a psycho
Better get it through your brain, when you say my name, never say it in vain
Cause I'm a psycho

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## halloweenguide.net (Sep 27, 2004)

Some tonic water is the only way I know of and it only glows in the blacklight. I've seen some sites that sell glow in the dark cups - maybe they have some glow shot glasses. I've added some new Halloween-themed cocktail recipes to my website and will update at least once a week until Halloween:
http://www.halloweenguide.net/recipes.htm

http://www.halloweenguide.net
[email protected]


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I found glow in the dark glasses in all shapes at superwalmart.Not sure on the price they had just set them out and no sales price.

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by groovethang_
> 
> As far as making jell-o shots glow, the best I can do is give you a recipe for a martini called "Antifreeze," which really does look like antifreeze fluid:
> 
> ...


I was wrong - my martini expert friend says it is the midori that gives the glow. Sorry!

*Beth Ryan
[email protected]
Yahoo ID: bethofdeathstl
MSN Messenger ID: [email protected]*


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

This doesn't glow in the dark but it tastes great. 
Amaretto Sour Jello Shots 
6 ounces Large Pkg of Cherry Jello
16 ounces Boiling Water
5 ounces Cold Water
10 ounces Amaretto 
1 ounce Lemon Juice Taste before putting this in
Mix the jello with boiling water until the powder is fully dissolved and add the cold water, alcohol, and lemon juice. Pour the mixture into paper cups because it's easier to eat from.


----------



## The Night Sky (Oct 13, 2004)

If you serve them on a tray in the center of a few glow necklaces, it will _appear_ the libations are illuminated.


> Tonight...we condure.
> 
> _Originally posted by monstergramma_
> 
> ...


Tonight...we conjure


----------



## Irishfrcrkr (Oct 6, 2004)

Oriental Trading Company has shot glasses with battery operated lighted bottoms that I just ordered- hopefully that will give some effect!

The worms crawl in....The worms crawl out....


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

I make my Jello shots, using Jello Jigglers Halloween Molds  Sold in the grocery stores this time of year. 
I know Walmart has them and they come with Orange or Grape jello

<center>"You sick f***s, you've seen one too many movies." *-Sidney *
"Now Sid, dont you blame it one the movies. Movies don't make psycho's, movies make psycho's a little more creative." *-Billy *</center>


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Spooky Chuck_
> 
> If you add enough vodka to the jello shot,,, you don;t care weather it glows or not


If you have enough vodka, everyone will start seeing everything glow. []

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------

